# F A E sonata



## kangxi

I was thinking the other day about the FAE sonata, as one does. I realised that I've heard the Brahms movement many times and the Schumann contribution a few times, but I've never heard Dietrich's movement. I don't know if the piece has ever been performed or recorded as it was planned. I like Dietrich: I have a cello concerto & a violin concerto by him, as well as a piece for piano, and he was a good composer. Has anyone heard either Dietrich's contribution by itself, or the whole work? Does it work as a sonata? Is there a recording of it?


----------



## PetrB

kangxi said:


> I was thinking the other day about the FAE sonata, as one does.


Apologies in advance for this, but as phrased above, I found that just hysterically funny.

Best regards.
PetrB

Acronym, Ohio


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> Apologies in advance for this, but as phrased above, I found that just hysterical.
> 
> Best regards.
> PetrB
> 
> Acronym, Ohio


But...but..some of us think about the FAE sonata all the time. Even dream of it! Are you, somehow, different? I can't believe that.


----------



## brotagonist

I have Brahms' movement on a disc, which made me curious about its construction. I have never heard any of the others' parts.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> But...but..some of us think about the FAE sonata all the time. Even dream of it! Are you, somehow, different? I can't believe that.


This has been my "King Charles' head" for several years now. I am quite used to waking up in the middle of the night wondering about this work. I haven't yet across of a recorded version including all 4 movements, the first of which is by Dietrich, the second and fourth by Schumann, and the third (scherzo) by Brahms. There is some amateurish thing on you-tube, but I don't much care for the look of it.

The Brahms' scherzo component is very common on its own, and although short is reckoned to be the best bit. This scherzo was the only component that Joachim (for whom the works was written in 1853 as a surprise present at a gathering in the Schumann household) allowed to be published in his own lifetime. The full version of the sonata was published in 1935.

Schumann incorporated his two movements into his Violin Sonata No 3, (WoO 27). I have a version of this by Widmann (violin) and Varjon (piano). It comprises a 4 movement work, of which I assume the first and third are additional to his contributions made for the "FAE" sonata. It is possible to find the first movement by Dietrich as a stand-alone work, e.g. by Chiba, Iwasaki on the Camerata label. But I don't have it. I gather that Steven Isserlis has transcribed a version comprising 3 of the 4 movements for cello and piano, from the original violin and piano.


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> But...but..some of us think about the FAE sonata all the time. Even dream of it! Are you, somehow, different? I can't believe that.


In my youth I'm sure I thought of myself as different, until I realized that me + the fare got me on the bus.


----------



## Quartetfore

A good number of years ago Nathan Milstein recorded the complete work. If you like Robert Dietrich, You owe it to yourself to hear his Piano Trios. Very nice "Romantic" works.


----------



## kangxi

Quartetfore said:


> A good number of years ago Nathan Milstein recorded the complete work. If you like Robert Dietrich, You owe it to yourself to hear his Piano Trios. Very nice "Romantic" works.


Piano trios! My favourite form of music (tying equally in first place with cantatas, lieder, piano sonatas, violin concertos, grand operas, oratorios & fugues)! I shall add your recommendation to my list. Although if your 'Robert Dietrich' is, instead of a local variant of Albert Dietrich, an atonal follower of Webern who flourished briefly in the early thirties before perishing in well-deserved neglect of artistic consumption I shall be returning to this page for a serious accounting from you.

And thanks for the Milstein - I shall be on the lookout for that.


----------



## Ukko

KenOC said:


> But...but..some of us think about the FAE sonata all the time. Even dream of it! Are you, somehow, different? I can't believe that.


Never heard any part of the work (I think) but for some time thought the F A E represented "F___ All Englishmen." That not being my sentiment, I investigated no further.


----------



## kangxi

Partita said:


> This has been my "King Charles' head" for several years now. I am quite used to waking up in the middle of the night wondering about this work. I haven't yet across of a recorded version including all 4 movements, the first of which is by Dietrich, the second and fourth by Schumann, and the third (scherzo) by Brahms. There is some amateurish thing on you-tube, but I don't much care for the look of it.
> 
> The Brahms' scherzo component is very common on its own, and although short is reckoned to be the best bit. This scherzo was the only component that Joachim (for whom the works was written in 1853 as a surprise present at a gathering in the Schumann household) allowed to be published in his own lifetime. The full version of the sonata was published in 1935.
> 
> Schumann incorporated his two movements into his Violin Sonata No 3, (WoO 27). I have a version of this by Widmann (violin) and Varjon (piano). It comprises a 4 movement work, of which I assume the first and third are additional to his contributions made for the "FAE" sonata. It is possible to find the first movement by Dietrich as a stand-alone work, e.g. by Chiba, Iwasaki on the Camerata label. But I don't have it. I gather that Steven Isserlis has transcribed a version comprising 3 of the 4 movements for cello and piano, from the original violin and piano.


Many thanks for this invaluable FAE info, Partita: I may get a full night's sleep now, if only I can stop fretting about precisely who The Six were.


----------



## kangxi

PetrB said:


> Apologies in advance for this, but as phrased above, I found that just hysterically funny.
> 
> Best regards.
> PetrB
> 
> Acronym, Ohio


Why thank you, PetrB: I please to aim. I win to strive. I live to eat. Or some such. Thank for informing us of your acronym, but you neglected to tell us what it actually means. Outside hare-coursing is outrageous? Only here is obscure? Other hotels in Ottowa?


----------



## KenOC

kangxi said:


> Many thanks for this invaluable FAE info, Partita: I may get a full night's sleep now, if only I can stop fretting about precisely who The Six were.


Les Six, if memory serves, were Moe, Larry, and Curly plus their evil twins. Hope this helps.


----------



## Quartetfore

Kanxgi, Its Albert to be sure.
QF


----------

